Ask HN: What leaders do you follow in the science and engineering fields? - alexjray
======
sukhadatkeereo
I like Diane Greene, founder and CEO of VMware from 1998 until 2008.

~~~
alexjray
Wow; Director at Google, Intuit and CEO of google cloud. Impressive career.

